# Tanner Ridge Raceway Park



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

One more track coming for 2013 Quarrel, Algarve (early 2013)

Final track coming late 2013, Daytona (see other albums)

You don't need to join facebook to view pictires


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.346512458716883.85519.164525106915620&type=3&l=a1d27a022a


Thanks

Michael Block

schedule of events coming soon


----------

